# Yo, Verba Bellum!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Verba Bellum, I think you have something to add. Stop hiding in the shadows and add it!
Game-on!


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

There is no denying that our current state of affairs is quickly spiraling out of control. What is the worst threat that we (as a world) face with this scenario? I would posit that mass dispersal of dioxin stockpiles is our biggest threat. Here, I have compiled CRITICAL INFORMATION on how to actively COMBAT this threat. Every bit of information has sources attached






Dioxin (Most popular form: Agent Orange)

WHAT ARE DIOXINS? AND HOW AM I EFFECTED?
1. Dioxins are industrial polutants that are constantly dispersed throughout the world
2. They are highly toxic and can cause reproductive and developmental problems, damage the immune system, interfere with hormones and cause cancer
3. Their environmental dispersal increases significantly during times of war and have been used in biological warfare (most popular example is agent orange in Vietnam)
Source: https://aphanew.confex.com/apha/132am/techprogram/paper_95064.htm
Source: https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/dioxins-and-their-effects-on-human-health

For these reasons it is critical to understand the ways we can respond to a large scale dispersion of dioxins on our environment.

How could a dispersion like that occure? 
- Natural disasters could destroy facilities storing toxic waste
- Biological warfare
- Industrial mistakes / mishaps
- Terrorist attack

HOW CAN WE RESPOND TO THIS?

***(((1. PERSONAL TREATMENTS)))***

a. Common sense: Identify effected areas and if you can, reduce your exposure to contaminated water and fish.

b. Eating Chlorophyll before meals reduces dioxin absorption in the small intestines
Source: https://content.iospress.com/articles/biofactors/bio00712

c. Chlorophyll can be derived from Chlorella
Source: https://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/doi/abs/10.1289/ehp.01109289

d. Chlorella reduces dioxin absorption and accelerates dioxin excretion 
Source: https://academic.oup.com/jn/article/129/9/1731/4721913

e. Xanthohumol (found in hops and beer) has been shown to reverse the effects of 
dioxin on DNA. Modest consumption of beer or xanthohumol may help people who
have been exposed to dioxin. 
Source: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jat.3613

***(((2. WATER TREATMENTS)))***

a. Activated carbon is a good sorbent to filter dioxins but 
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0008622399002080

b. Carbon nanotubes are a superior sorbent
Source: https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/ja003830l?journalCode=jacsat

c. Dioxins can be broken down / treated with Ozone and H2o2 (hydrogen peroxide)
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0301479707002873
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304389407011028
Note: Ozone is the most promising method, look for an ozone generator to treat
your water

d. Filtration through clean soil can remove PCP from water. The soil can then be microwave irradiated to permanantly bind the PCP to the soil
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045653502007002

e. Reverse Osmosis is the most effective way to remove PCDD, PCDF and PCBs. However, it produces a lot of toxic waste water that needs to be treated. It can be treated with advanced oxidization processes like ozone, and h2o2. 
Source: https://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/5/5/356
Source: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jctb.4389
Source: http://icemychest.com/documents/Reverse_Osmosis_Details.pdf

f. Ozonation may be sufficient for treating/oxidizing the R/O waste water. 
It is a promising solution for breaking down PPCPs & EDCs
Source: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jctb.4389

***(((3. FOOD TREATMENTS)))***

1. Washing food with ozonated water, food grade peroxide, or ethanol (liqor) may help reduce the amounts of dioxin on the surface of the food. For meats, they may need to be ground and marinated in ozonated water or ethanol (liqor) before being cooked
Source: Source: https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jcej/38/5/38_5_360/_article/-char/ja/
Source: Source: https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/jctb.4389
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304389410003237

2. Activated carbon can remove dioxin from fish oil without negatively 
effecting the quality of the fish oil
Source: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s11746-005-1114-1

3. Microwave (postulation)
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304389416311293

***(((4. SOIL TREATMENTS)))***

1. Steam distillation of soil - DCDD evaporates with water. This also means that
distillation is not a good method for water treatment. 
Source: https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/cpb/49/8/49_8_1050/_article/-char/ja/

2. Subscritical water extraction process
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045653503006738

3. Washing with ethanol, followed by UV irradiation
Source: https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jcej/38/5/38_5_360/_article/-char/ja/

4. Large scale soil remediation using fungus Ceriporia sp. MZ-340
Source: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00253-003-1284-9

5. "Lower chlorinated dioxins can be degraded by aerobic bacteria from the genera of Sphingomonas, Pseudomonas and Burkholderia." White rot fungi.
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045653507013033

6. Fungi that could potentially be used
Source: https://academic.oup.com/femsle/article/213/1/127/516349
Source: https://academic.oup.com/femsle/article/248/1/17/556277

7. With white-rot fungus
Source: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00253-005-1947-9
Source: https://academic.oup.com/femsle/article/216/2/223/484077
Source: https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00253-005-0052-4
Source: https://aem.asm.org/content/62/12/4323.short

8. Irradiation after binding with activated carbon
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304389416311293

9. Washing soil multiple times with ethanol is a cost effective and simple treatment
Source: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304389410003237

***(((SUMMARY)))***

1. If you have the option, don't use water or eat fish from contaminated sources
2. If you don't have the option, pretreat your water with Ozone, hydrogen peroxide
3. Eat foods high in chlorapyll (like chlorella)
4. Drink modest amounts of beer
5. Use a reverse osmosis system or Activated carbon to filter your water
6. If you use a reverse osmosis system, treat the waste water with ozone
7. If you use an activate carbon filter, microwave the carbon before you throw it away
8. Wash your food with ozonated water, foodgrade peroxide, or liqor
9. Grind your meat and marinate it with liqor or ozonated water
10. Distillation does not work. Because Dioxins vaporize with the water.

***(((FURTHER STUDIES)))***

Ozone generation info
https://www.ozonesolutions.com/journal/2011/how-is-ozone-used-for-water-treatment/

Ozone generator
https://www.cleanwaterstore.com/pop...ble-generator-portable-airwater-purifier.html

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0045653502007002
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s002530051203

Benefits of xanthohumol
http://article.scirea.org/pdf/15031.pdf


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

My book will be free to download for the next 60 minute here https://tmpfiles.org/download/36582/FinalDraftCDN.pdf

Only 10 downloads are available. If you want it, now is your chance to get it.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

If you want to fight the big tech giants and take back your privacy, this is the way to do it. They hate these cell phones.

https://www.ebay.com/usr/douglas.g.thompson?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

They hate these phones so much that My ebay store is literally BANNED in certain European countries. Don't believe me? Try turning on a EU VPN and going to my store. You won't be able to.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Have the war pigs weaponized candida? How can you protect yourself and fight back? Check it out.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

I post these videos so you can DOWNLOAD THEM in case the grid goes down. Go to www.y2mate.com and post the link in the download bar.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

THOUSANDS of our neighbors are dying every month because of our open borders. Every day fentanyl is being smuggled into the US from Mexico and it is killing our children. By all means, it is a chemical weapon and we are at war.

Did you know that last year, CBP seized enough fentanyl IN ONE BUST to kill almost HALF of the US population? Time and time again DHS has warned us that fentanyl has the potential to be used against us in a MASSIVE TERRORIST ATTACK. What can you do to fight it? What are our solutions? Watch the video to find out.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Shout out to everyone on Prepperforums for keeping the community active and doing the work that needs to be done. The future belongs to those who are prepared.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

If you downloaded my book, please let me know what you think. I need feedback


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

I've been working on a new lightweight type of body armor. A 9 inch by 12 inch plate is about 3lbs. I'm estimating the sale price to be about $30 per plate.

Here's a sneak peak for you. (Unlisted video. Only for members / visitors of the forum)


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Verba Bellum said:


> If you downloaded my book, please let me know what you think. I need feedback


I just missed getting it. :vs_cry:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Verba Bellum said:


> If you want to fight the big tech giants and take back your privacy, this is the way to do it. They hate these cell phones.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/douglas.g.thompson?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> They hate these phones so much that My ebay store is literally BANNED in certain European countries. Don't believe me? Try turning on a EU VPN and going to my store. You won't be able to.


Thanks Verba Bellum,

I would like to learn more about why these phones are good and what options we have to ditch these damn "smart" phones that track our every move. I am looking for a simple phone that will make phone calls and text, thats it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Verba Bellum,
> 
> I would like to learn more about why these phones are good and what options we have to ditch these damn "smart" phones that track our every move. I am looking for a simple phone that will make phone calls and text, thats it. Any suggestions?


If you can still find one, the wife's motorola flip phone (circa 2006 or so) she still uses.










Phone and texting, and the Frogger game too  Actually, has a calculator, calendar, and clock/alarm "apps", but nothing "smart" about it. Gets better reception out here in the woods than the iPhone my work requires I have too.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

My smart phone never leaves the mountain (wifi up here). I bought a $30 cheap flip Straight Talk phone ($30/mo), disabled the data in the settings, leave it shut off and in my pocket for emergencies whenever I'm in town..if I remember to take it, lol. 
Not sure about other networks, but 3G phones are no longer supported on Verizon.

@Slippy


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

paulag1955 said:


> I just missed getting it. :vs_cry:


Don't worry, they'll be for sale on Ebay very soon for $1.25 + 55cent shipping. Everyone from the forum will have a code to save 50cents.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Verba Bellum said:


> Don't worry, they'll be for sale on Ebay very soon for $1.25 + 55cent shipping. Everyone from the forum will have a code to save 50cents.


Awesome!


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

Alcatel and Nokia are still making old school phones. I would recommend the Nokia 3310 over the Alcatel.

You can find them sometimes at Wal-Mart and Bestbuy. But, my wife bought her Nokia 3310 from Amazon a few months ago. I think it works on T-Mobile and AT&T.

Also, I'm not much of a radio guy, but check this out if you ever wanted to set up your own cell phone network. This project makes me wish I chose a different carrier path.

About | OpenBTS


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> My smart phone never leaves the mountain (wifi up here). I bought a $30 cheap flip Straight Talk phone ($30/mo), disabled the data in the settings, leave it shut off and in my pocket for emergencies whenever I'm in town..if I remember to take it, lol.
> Not sure about other networks, but 3G phones are no longer supported on Verizon.
> 
> @Slippy


I had the exact same set up that you just described. Now I am using a Ubuntu Touch phone with T-Mobile. I am about to switch to Verizon and use a Lineage OS. I like having the maps and email apps on my phone. I just don't want google spying on me anymore. So, Lineage OS will suffice


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a Consumer Cellular phone.
Voice and texting is available on it, nothing else, can record video.
I do not have the texting option, just voice.
It gets used an average of one minute a month.
I do have a land line that I use in the home.
There is no GPS in it, don't need it either, have one in Jeep if needed.
The service cost me $10.00 a month without calls.


----------



## Verba Bellum (Dec 8, 2019)

I just added a new item to the Ebay store. If you like my content and you would like to help my channel, check it out.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Subbed!


----------

